# Bad Alternator? Please Help



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

This may be a long read. I just want to detail all the info so the long time experts here can make a good guess on whats wrong with my car. Ok here we go...I live in New York State....so its cold and theres snow. Oh car is a 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5

Monday: Car cranks kinda slow in the morning on the way to work and when I leave work at 5 doesnt start. I get a jump and go home.
Tuesday: Car starts fine in the morning and on my way home from work.
Wednesday: Car barely starts, it bitterly cold out (8 degrees in the morning) I drive to work about 15 minutes later it dies. I get a jump.....drive another 10 to 15 minutes it dies again. I get a 2nd jump and the uy looks at the positive post on my battery and said it needs to be cleaned lots of corrison on it. After it shut off the nd time the service engine light popped on.

I hurry and take it to a shop after the 2nd jump afarid it will die a 3rd time on the highway. Shop says I need a battery & alternator cost: 566 plus tax. Plus he said the error code was* P0733* I dont have that money so I get only the battery and make a 30 minute drive back home. That night I take it out fora quick trip to the supermarket and back home

Thursday: I dont move or start the car at all due to a big snow storm.

Friday (today): I go to auto zone to pick up a alternator but I have the guy working there test it. He says the alternator is not bad. So I get my rear break done instead. I pick the car up.....now its night time.... 10 minutes into driving it car barely is moing even though I have my foot on the gas. I stop it turn it off and try to start it again it wont start. I get a jump within 5 minutes and take off again to try to make it home..........10 minutes later it starts doing the same thing....foot on gas...barely moving.....it does that I put it in park, or neutral and rev the gas it revs fine. Put it in drive wont rev.........after about 2 minutes of it in drive now. It just revs on its own and goes fine no problems the rest of my trip home (about 5 minutes).

Ideas? What is error code P0733
Is it the alternator
Dont tell me the transmission is going (I say that cause it wouldnt rev in drive but would in park or neutral


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A P0733 fault code indicates a problem with the A/T 3rd gear function.

The hard starting or no starting maybe due to a bad battery. With the engine idling, check the voltage at the battery; it should be around 13 - 14.5 v; if it's 12v or under, then the alternator may be bad. Make sure the battery cables and terminals are in good condition ad clean.


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Just was reading online about also having the P0733 code.....looks like a transmission issue. Jesus I am stressing now. Could be fixed with a flush if I am lucky. Any thoughts on the code?


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

ok got the alternator changed today. 
I had my guy look at my transmission fluid levels. It was bone dry. So we filled it with 2 quarts. He put the car back on the computer and it still read P0733. He said maybe after driving the car 20 or more miles and letting the fluid work its way thru that it might fix it, Other I might be looking at a new transmission No way in hell I am putting a new transmision in this 2002.
So far drove the car like 5 miles in stop and go traffic and it was fine.....so far. So we will see I will drive it around town and take it on the high at speed to see how it acts before going to work thursday morning. Any thoughts at all from you guys?


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Car has been fine. Got the code reset at Auto Zone. I've driven over 250 miles so far no light on. Getting a inspection tmorrow.


----------

